# EKG - data points



## MnTwins29 (Jun 17, 2013)

When the MD reviews/orders an EKG, and the audit tool lists tests for labs/radiology/medicine section of CPT, does everyone do what I do and use the "medicine" part for one data point?   I feel like it is cheating - but since 9300x IS under "Medicine"...

Just like to know that I have been correct all these years....

Thanks.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 17, 2013)

MnTwins29 said:


> When the MD reviews/orders an EKG, and the audit tool lists tests for labs/radiology/medicine section of CPT, does everyone do what I do and use the "medicine" part for one data point?   I feel like it is cheating - but since 9300x IS under "Medicine"...
> 
> Just like to know that I have been correct all these years....
> 
> Thanks.



That is exactly how I've been doing it...without even a second thought...


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 17, 2013)

mhstrauss said:


> That is exactly how I've been doing it...without even a second thought...



Thanks....figured I was right...but it was one of those moments where you just start doubting everything....


----------



## MikeEnos (Jun 17, 2013)

Absolutely.  Hey it's not cheating if it's how they designed it!  The MDM calculation rules seem a bit arbitrary and contrived, but it's the best way I've seen to reliably score the overall complexity of the medical decision making.  

Another one I see frequently is a pulse oximetry.  I'ts often part of the vitals in the physical exam, but a pulse oximetry is a test in the medicine section, so I count it as long as the provider reviewed it.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 18, 2013)

MikeEnos said:


> Absolutely.  Hey it's not cheating if it's how they designed it!  The MDM calculation rules seem a bit arbitrary and contrived, but it's the best way I've seen to reliably score the overall complexity of the medical decision making.
> 
> Another one I see frequently is a pulse oximetry.  I'ts often part of the vitals in the physical exam, but a pulse oximetry is a test in the medicine section, so I count it as long as the provider reviewed it.



I agree with Mike.  I credit the pulse oximetry towards the complexity of data for MDM. Our MAC (Palmetto) has guidance on this.

Jurisdiction 11 Part B 

When scoring documentation for E/M services, can a review or order of a pulse oximetry reading be counted as a vital sign under constitutional?

Answer:

No. Pulse oximetry is not considered a vital sign. However, pulse oximetry is listed as a CPT 9xxxx series. *If a physician reviews and/or orders a pulse oximetry, credit will be applied to the complexity of data portion of medical decision-making. *
Resources: CMS 1995 & 1997 E/M Guidelines



last updated on 06/10/2013


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reference, Rebecca.  I have read that - after that, I always gave the pulse ox one data point.   Guess I didn't ask about that one since unlike the EKG, I didn't have that "doubting Thomas" moment.


----------

